# Trigger shot and lh surge



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

Can you explain what effect the trigger shot has on ovulation if the natural LH surge has been detected using opk prior to the time the trigger is to be administered please?  I'm a bit confused as to what the point of the trigger shot is if you have already surged - would this not result in ovulation occuring even sooner than if your body was just left to its own devices?  Or does it effectively switch off the lh surge ie if surge detected at 7am and trigger shot given at say 3pm for insemination 24 hours later, would the shot override the natural surge and ovulation occur around 3pm the following day? Hope that makes sense!  

Thanks.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to say this is in relation to an IUI cycle.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry don't know a lot about IUI process but I thought that you usually had a suppressing drug to block the natural LH surge first and then had a trigger shot to enable you to time the insemination the next day?

The drugs used for the trigger shot are very similar to natural LH and act in exactly the same way so don't know why they would use them after a natural LH surge; don't think they would cause any major shift in timing of ovulation though  

Sorry not able to help, I would ask your clinic to explain exactly what the protocol is and what the individual drugs and stages are for.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.  I'll have another chat with the clinic and see if I can get my head round the whole thing....


----------

